# Pics of Girls *BIG* snow!



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

How did you all survive the *BIG* snow ?? Pics of the girls keeping warm...been digging out...giving them an area to come outside! Jen


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow you go a lot of snow!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Really pretty. Doesn't look like you guys got hit too hard. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

We got dumped on here in NH!
Snow up to my thighs. Hard time doing chores !


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Aww they don't get cold? I guess not. Beautiful pics though!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

You got alot more snow then we did! Now tomorrow were suppose to get rain and 40* on top of all this! Your right, it makes chores alot more difficult! Love your pics! Jen


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> We got dumped on here in NH!
> Snow up to my thighs. Hard time doing chores !
> 
> View attachment 4634
> ...


we got about 2 feet up here
bring a truck, take all you like


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

The pictures are great! I want a goat too!


----------

